# Flip monitor image?



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

I was wondering if there was any software to flip / rotate my monitor's image. I know that some nVidia drivers can do it but I'm running on Intel integrated graphics. 

Cheers,

Roger


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Intel Graphics, I feel sorry for you.

But I believe you can. Do you have the Intel icon in your system tray? If so right/left click on it to get options. If not go through the Advanced settings under Display Adaptor in the Control Panel. If you have no Advanced Intel settings and the System Tray icon then you may not be running the latest Intel drivers.


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Intel Graphics, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> But I believe you can. Do you have the Intel icon in your system tray? If so right/left click on it to get options. If not go through the Advanced settings under Display Adaptor in the Control Panel. If you have no Advanced Intel settings and the System Tray icon then you may not be running the latest Intel drivers.


While I do have these things, the driver can't flip or rotate the image. Does anyone know of software that can do this?


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

You could try "PowerStrip":

http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm

I haven't used this for some time so I can't remember for certain if it has that particular facility, but it's an excellent display utility.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I found these:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...rt/dsn/en/document?c=us&l=en&s=gen&dn=1089038
http://tabletdev.com/andy/archive/2005/05/04/469.aspx
http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/855GME/index.htm

And several other links that suggest that the driver can indeed rotate the screen.


----------

